# Marin century



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I signed up for the Marin Century, the climbing route. Anybody else going?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm signed up for the double. Once concern is that the north part of the course is reversed this year which will give us a headwind on Chileno Valley out to the coast instead of the opposite. It was always nice to set the spinnaker and tick off 20 miles at 25mph. It will be a whole different story this year. Enjoy, it's a beautiful course.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah!, looking forward to it. Have not done much organized riding and am looking forward to socializing afterwards while eating some well deserved food and libations


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure. So far I've done Grizzly Peak Century and Sequoya 200K. Auburn is next and then Climb to Kiser.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I was looking at the Climb to Kaiser ride and wondering if I should try it this year, or wait until next. I love the idea of climbing from the valley floor all the way up to 9200'. I've read some rider accounts - anyone here done it?

Poff, I thought I saw you at a couple of spots on the Sequoia this weekend - I was volunteering at the La Honda lunch stop and thought I spotted you at one point but wasn't sure (did you have a long-sleeve jersey on?).


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm doing the 200k route. I have only done one century before this and it had considerably less climbing so I'm nervous/excited about the challenge.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

ratpick said:


> I was looking at the Climb to Kaiser ride and wondering if I should try it this year, or wait until next. I love the idea of climbing from the valley floor all the way up to 9200'. I've read some rider accounts - anyone here done it?
> 
> Poff, I thought I saw you at a couple of spots on the Sequoia this weekend - I was volunteering at the La Honda lunch stop and thought I spotted you at one point but wasn't sure (did you have a long-sleeve jersey on?).


Yep, blue LS jersey. I was feeling teriible during this ride - had sinuses infection for the past week and a half. So I could not cross 15 m/h barrier this year. I feel is much better now.


----------

